# Automator : URLs variables



## drfell (22 Janvier 2011)

Hello
Voilà mon objectif :
J'ai une URL qui change tous les matins et je voudrais télécharger un PDF :
http://www.xxxxxxxxxxx.com/YYYYYYY/ANNÉEmoisJOUR.pdf

Vous voyez la partie dynamique de l'URL...
Y a t-il un moyen de télécharger automatiquement ce pdf tous les matins à 7h10 ?
Merci !


----------



## drfell (23 Janvier 2011)

Si c'est pas possible avec automator, peut-être avec AppleScript ?


----------



## CathyGYM (23 Janvier 2011)

drfell a dit:


> Si c'est pas possible avec automator, peut-être avec AppleScript ?


Automator, je ne l'utilise pas, mais peut-être que tu peux lui dire d'appeler le script suivant à une heure donnée... C'est peut-etre un peu compliqué, mais c'est tout ce que je vois...
Je n'ai pas pu tester car je n'ai pas de lien URL se terminant en pdf, mais avec un lien standard çà marche.

```
tell application "Finder"
	set Mais to a reference to home
	set PathDocs to folder "Documents" of Mais
	set DateJour to current date
	set Annee to (year of DateJour)
	set Jour to (day of DateJour)
	set Mois to (month of DateJour)
	set LeNomFichier to (PathDocs as string) & "DocDu" & Annee & Mois & Jour & ".pdf"
	set URLLink to "http://www.xxxxxxxxxxx.com/YYYYYYY/" & Annee & Mois & Jour & ".pdf"
	tell application "URL Access Scripting"
		activate
		download URLLink to LeNomFichier with progress
		quit
	end tell
end tell
```

J'espère t'avoir fait avancer... 
Bon courage


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Janvier 2011)

CathyGYM a dit:


> ```
> set DateJour to current date
> set Annee to (year of DateJour)
> set Jour to (day of DateJour)
> ...


Bonjour

Tu peut remplacer aussi le code ci-dessus par celui-ci.

```
set date_ to do shell script "date +%Y%m%d"
```

Y = Année, m = mois et d = jour

Résultat pour aujourd'hui = 20110124

@+


----------

